# [Résolu][Xorg-Nvidia] Configuration GT240M - écran distordu

## Zabado

Bonjour,

Voici mon soucis apparant : Après avoir lancer un "X -config xorg.conf", Xorg se lance mais reste en écran noir, sans souris, sans pouvoir le tuer avec "alt+ctrl+backspace". 

Je peux encore faire un "ctrl+alt+F1" pour retomber sur un terminal. Mais celui ci est trouble comme si il y avait un problème de fréquence.

En lançant un reboot dans ce terminal, l'écran revient sur Xorg et je vois la souris apparaitre et je peux la bouger... mais finalement... sa reboot xD

J'ai beau avoir trouver et essayer beaucoup de conseil sur les écrans noir, aucun ne correspondait.

Voici ma config :

xorg.conf 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Clarksfield/Lynnfield DMI (rev 11)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Clarksfield/Lynnfield PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 11)

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Clarksfield/Lynnfield System Management Registers (rev 11)

00:08.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Clarksfield/Lynnfield Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers (rev 11)

00:08.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Clarksfield/Lynnfield System Control and Status Registers (rev 11)

00:08.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Clarksfield/Lynnfield Miscellaneous Registers (rev 11)

00:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation QPI Link (rev 11)

00:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation QPI Routing and Protocol Registers (rev 11)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 05)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 05)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 05)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a34 (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be2 (rev a1)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series

06:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e822 (rev 01)

06:00.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e230 (rev 01)

06:00.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e852 (rev 01)

06:00.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Device e832 (rev 01)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1063 (rev c0)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-Core Registers (rev 04)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 04)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Link (rev 04)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Physical 0 (rev 04)

ff:03.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Lynnfield Integrated Memory Controller (rev 04)

ff:03.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Lynnfield Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder (rev 04)

ff:03.4 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Lynnfield Integrated Memory Controller Test Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Lynnfield Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Lynnfield Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Address Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Lynnfield Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Rank Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Lynnfield Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Lynnfield Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Lynnfield Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Address Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Lynnfield Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Rank Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Lynnfield Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

```

grep EE /var/log/Xorg.log

```

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) XKB: No components provided for device Virtual core keyboard

```

grep WW /var/log/Xorg.log

```

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(WW) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap

```

Je vous remercie d'avance pour l'aide que vous m'apporterez  :Smile: Last edited by Zabado on Sun Mar 07, 2010 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zabado

Bonjour,

Petite nouvelle sur mon post toujours non résolu  :Sad: 

J'ai installer la version instable de xorg-server (1.7.5) mais juste les erreurs disparaissent, le problème reste le même.

Je pense toujours que cela vient de mon clavier "AT Translated set 2".

A pluche,

Zabado

----------

## boozo

'alute

X est-il compilé avec le use Hal actif ? Si oui, et si hal est bien lancé au boot (cf. rc-status) alors il est nécessaire de créer les fichiers fdi qui permettent à hal de gérer ces devices (dont le comportement du Crtl-Alt-backspace) et de supprimer ensuite les sections inputdevices de ton xorg.conf et ce qui leur est relatif (cf. lire en détail la section 3 de la documentation officielle : "Configuring Xorg - Using Hal") voire de supprimer complètement le xorg.conf ce qui fonctionne dans la majorité des cas de figures.

btw, il y a pas mal de post là-dessus sur le forum fr si tu fais quelques recherches   :Wink: 

----------

## Zabado

Salut,

En effet, je me suis attaquer à hal après avoir lu ta réponce sur un autre post. Le fait de pouvoir ne pas utiliser de xorg.conf avec la config de hal m'était inconnu... donc j'ai supprimer le xorg.conf.

Bref, après avoir vu cela, je me retrouve au même point. Hal est bien démarré mais j'ai tjrs l'écran noir et la souris qui apparait au reboot du PC... :'(

J'ai vu que Ubuntu me lancer bien X et donc j'ai tenter de copier la totalité des fichiers fdi d'Ubuntu de /usr/share/hal/fdi vers mon dossier /etc/share/hal/fdi de mon Gentoo... rien ne change.

Niveau log, rien de plus non plus... Y'a t'il un moyen d'avoir plus de log de Xorg ??

Je continue mes recherches... :'(

Voici mon dernier log de Xorg.log :

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.5

Release Date: 2010-02-16

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux ZabaTop 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Feb 27 08:17:10 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda7

Build Date: 27 February 2010  10:22:11AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 27 11:05:44 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c2600

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0a34:1043:202a nVidia Corporation rev 162, Mem @ 0xd2000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000d000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

      Driver   "nv"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.1.16

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.3.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.4.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

   Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

   GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

   GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

   Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

   GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

   Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

   GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

   GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

   GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

   GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

   GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

   GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

   GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

   Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

   GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

   GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

   GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

   Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,

   GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,

   GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,

   GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,

   Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,

   GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,

   GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,

   GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro NVS 440, Quadro FX 550,

   Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

   GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

   GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

   GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 7100 GS,

   GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT,

   GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,

   GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,

   GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7350 LE,

   GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,

   GeForce Go 7400, GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M,

   Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M, GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350,

   GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7650 GS, GeForce 7600 GT, GeForce 7600 GS,

   GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce Go 7700,

   GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT, Quadro NVS 300M,

   GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560, GeForce 7900 GTX,

   GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 7950 GX2,

   GeForce 7950 GT, GeForce Go 7950 GTX, GeForce Go 7900 GS,

   GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M,

   Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500, Quadro FX 4500 X2,

   GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150,

   Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,

   GeForce 6150SE, GeForce 6100 nForce 405, GeForce 6100 nForce 400,

   GeForce 6100 nForce 420, GeForce 8800 GTX, GeForce 8800 GTS,

   GeForce 8800 Ultra, Quadro FX 5600, Quadro FX 4600, GeForce 8600 GTS,

   GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

   GeForce 9500M GS, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 9650M GS,

   GeForce 8700M GT, Quadro FX 370, Quadro NVS 320M, Quadro FX 570M,

   Quadro FX 1600M, Quadro FX 570, Quadro FX 1700, GeForce 8400 SE,

   GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

   GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT, GeForce 8400M GS,

   GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M, Quadro NVS 135M,

   GeForce 9400 GT, Quadro FX 360M, GeForce 9300M G, Quadro NVS 290,

   GeForce GTX 295, GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce GTX 285,

   GeForce GTX 275, GeForce GTX 295, Quadro CX, Quadro FX 5800,

   Quadro FX 4800, Quadro FX 3800, GeForce 8800 GTS 512,

   GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GX2, GeForce 9800 GT,

   GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTS 240, GeForce 9800M GTX,

   GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce GTX 280M, GeForce 9800M GT,

   GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce 9600 GSO,

   GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GTX, GeForce 9800 GTX+,

   GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce GTS 250, GeForce 9800M GTX,

   GeForce GTX 260M, Quadro FX 3700, Quadro FX 3600M, Quadro FX 2800M,

   Quadro FX 3700M, Quadro FX 3800M, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GS,

   GeForce 9600 GSO 512, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GT 140,

   GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9800M GS,

   GeForce 9800M GTS, Quadro FX 1800, Quadro FX 2700M, GeForce 9500 GT,

   GeForce 9400 GT, GeForce 9500 GT, GeForce 9500 GS, GeForce GT 120,

   GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9600M GT,

   GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce GT 130M,

   GeForce 9500 GT, Quadro FX 380, Quadro FX 580, Quadro FX 1700M,

   Quadro FX 770M, GeForce 9300 GE, GeForce 9300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

   GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce G100, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9300M GS,

   Quadro NVS 150M, Quadro NVS 160M, GeForce G 105M, GeForce G 103M,

   Quadro NVS 420, Quadro FX 370 LP, Quadro NVS 450, Quadro NVS 295,

   GeForce GT 220, GeForce 210, GeForce GT 230M, GeForce GT 240M,

   GeForce G210, GeForce 205, GeForce 310, GeForce 210, GeForce 310,

   GeForce G210M, Quadro FX 380 LP, GeForce GT 240, GeForce GTS 260M,

   GeForce GTS 250M

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(--) NV: Found NVIDIA GeForce GT 240M at 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Console is VGA mode 0x3

(II) NV(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NV(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): MMIO registers mapped at 0x7fcf48d58000

(--) NV(0): Total video RAM: 1024.0 MB

(--) NV(0):       BAR1 size: 256.0 MB

(--) NV(0):   Mapped memory: 256.0 MB

(II) NV(0): Linear framebuffer mapped at 0x7fcf38d58000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(--) NV(0): Connector map:

(--) NV(0):   Bus 3 -> SOR0 (LVDS)

(--) NV(0):   Bus 0 -> DAC1

(--) NV(0):   Bus 6 -> SOR1

(--) NV(0):   Bus 8 -> SOR3

(--) NV(0): Load detection: 340

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C0" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C6" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 has no monitor section

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C8" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Output DVI3 has no monitor section

(II) NV(0): LVDS native size 1366x768

(II) NV(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C3 (LVDS)" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 0...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA1 ... nothing.

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 6...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C6:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 8...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C8:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 3...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C3 (LVDS):ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a DFP:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: HSD  Model: 640  Serial#: 34482

(II) NV(0): Year: 2009  Week: 41

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NV(0): Digital Display Input

(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 35  vert.: 20

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) NV(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) NV(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.624 redY: 0.339   greenX: 0.341 greenY: 0.612

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.068   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) NV(0): clock: 75.4 MHz   Image Size:  353 x 199 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1480 h_blank_end 1560 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 774  v_sync_end 782 v_blanking: 806 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0):  

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: HSD160PHW1

(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) NV(0):    00ffffffffffff0022644006b2860000

(II) NV(0):    29130103802314780af7659f56579c26

(II) NV(0):    11505400000001010101010101010101

(II) NV(0):    010101010101781d56c2500026303042

(II) NV(0):    680061c710000019000000fe00000000

(II) NV(0):    00000000000000000000000000fc0048

(II) NV(0):    5344313630504857310a202000000010

(II) NV(0):    000a2020202020202020202020200068

(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "HSD", prod id 1600

(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 disconnected

(II) NV(0): Output DVI3 disconnected

(II) NV(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) NV(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) NV(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1366x768

(II) NV(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1366x1366 (pitch 1536)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1366x768": 75.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   75.44  1366 1414 1480 1560  768 774 782 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(==) NV(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.2.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(--) NV(0): 183.99 MB available for offscreen pixmaps

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) NV(0): DPMS enabled

(II) NV(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.

record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..

record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) NV(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: always reports core events

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found keys

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: always reports core events

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found relative axes

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Configuring as mouse

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute axes

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found x and y absolute axes

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute touchpad.

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Configuring as touchpad

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: initialized for absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Asus Laptop extra buttons

(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: always reports core events

(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Found keys

(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Asus Laptop extra buttons" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 0...

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA1 ... nothing.

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 6...

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 8...

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 3...

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a DFP:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: HSD  Model: 640  Serial#: 34482

(II) NV(0): Year: 2009  Week: 41

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NV(0): Digital Display Input

(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 35  vert.: 20

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) NV(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) NV(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.624 redY: 0.339   greenX: 0.341 greenY: 0.612

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.068   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) NV(0): clock: 75.4 MHz   Image Size:  353 x 199 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1480 h_blank_end 1560 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 774  v_sync_end 782 v_blanking: 806 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0):  

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: HSD160PHW1

(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) NV(0):    00ffffffffffff0022644006b2860000

(II) NV(0):    29130103802314780af7659f56579c26

(II) NV(0):    11505400000001010101010101010101

(II) NV(0):    010101010101781d56c2500026303042

(II) NV(0):    680061c710000019000000fe00000000

(II) NV(0):    00000000000000000000000000fc0048

(II) NV(0):    5344313630504857310a202000000010

(II) NV(0):    000a2020202020202020202020200068

(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "HSD", prod id 1600

(II) NV(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   75.44  1366 1414 1480 1560  768 774 782 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "HSD", prod id 1600

(II) Video Bus: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Sleep Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Power Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Sleep Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Video Bus: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

----------

## boozo

bon mis à part l'erreur sur /dev/fb0 il ne semble pas y avoir de problème c'est déjà çà.

Autre information, depuis quelques releases de X, le WM par défaut twn n'est plus installé si le use minimal est actif ce qui fait qu'on se retrouve avec un ecran noir au lancement si on n'a pas installé et configuré kde,gnome,xcfe,... au démarrage. Je ne sais pas si tu es dans ce cas ?

Sinon pour aider davantage, il faudrait que tu donne un peu plus d'infos i.e. poste ton emerge --info et ce qui est relatif à la config de X les fdi etc. en l'état actuel.

----------

## Zabado

Pas de USE minimal sur X.

Je n'ai pas encore installer de gnome. J'attend de pouvoir avoir un X fonctionnel avant.

Il y a énormément de fdi... j'en met quelque un, si tu as besoin de plus demande moi  :Smile: 

Et a part les fdi, il y'a d'autre fichier pour X ?

emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 22 Feb 2010 18:45:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi acpid amd64 asus berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal iconv laptop mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

10-x11-input.fdi :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- KVM emulates a USB graphics tablet which works in absolute coordinate mode -->

    <match key="input.product" contains="QEMU USB Tablet">

       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>

    <!-- FIXME: Support tablets too. -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.tablet">

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

10-keymap.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

10-input-policy.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input">

      <match key="info.capabilities" contains="button">

   <match key="info.addons.singleton" contains_not="hald-addon-input">

     <append key="info.addons.singleton" type="strlist">hald-addon-input</append>

        </match>

      </match>

      <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

   <match key="info.addons.singleton" contains_not="hald-addon-input">

     <append key="info.addons.singleton" type="strlist">hald-addon-input</append>

        </match>

        <match key="info.capabilities" contains_not="button">

     <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">button</append>

        </match>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

11-x11-synaptics.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

        <!-- EXAMPLES:

        Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime

   <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

   Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap

   <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

   Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge

   <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

   Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

   <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

   Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

   <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

   If on, circular scrolling is used

   <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

   For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page

        -->

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

## boozo

Donc drivers CG nvidia sur un laptop mmh ? tes variables INPUT_DEVICES et VIDEO_CARD semblent correctes

Il faudrait un peu nettoyer tes fichiers t'as plein de choses inutiles dans les clauses qui embrouillent déjà que c'est pas super lisible via xml - je te colle les meins au besoin.

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi (nb. tu ajouteras le Crtl-Alt-backspace si tu veux comme indiqué dans la doc)

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>                             

<deviceinfo version="0.2">                                         

  <device>                                                         

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">         

           <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>                                                        

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">           

           <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

           <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbRules" type="string">evdev</merge>

           <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

           <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

           <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">latin9</merge>

           <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbOptions" type="string">compose:menu</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <match key="info.product" contains="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Emulate3Buttons" type="string">yes</merge>

<!-- Tapping -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">2</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">3</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.BMaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

<!-- 2 fingers scroll vertical and horizontal -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SpecialScrollAreaRight" type="string">true</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Après vérifie que tu as bien installé les packages x11-drivers/xf86-input-{evdev,keybord,mouse,synaptics} et x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

Ensuite, je ne sais pas si ton matériel est récent ou non mais retente un startx sans aucun fichier xorg.conf dans /etc/x11/ ou dans /root/ (souvent il trouve dans ces 2 endroits une conf par défaut et la lance) et si çà passe pas envois un grep du log avec les WW et EE.

En fonction, il sera peut-être nécessaire de créer un xorg.conf minimal... ça dépend un peu des cas et du matos.

----------

## Zabado

Finalement, twm n'était pas installer. Je l'ai remarquer en fesant un startx...

Je testais avec la commande X mais avec startx je vois enfin ma souris !!! Par contre j'ai que la souris... le gestionnaire twm n'ai pas visible mais la souris change de forme selon sa position sur l'écran, elle doit surement détecter les différentes fênetres de twm...

Niveau log, aucun changement c'est toujours les même

tous les drivers xf86 sont bien installer.

C'est embêtant de débugger quelque chose sans plus de log ^^

----------

## boozo

ben y'a trop de problèmes en fait donc c'est normal de ne pas avoir plus d'erreurs ou de warning dans les logs   :Razz: 

L'écran est-il noir ou c'est le fond "maillé" ?

Ré-essaye en créant un xorg.conf avec seulement ceci :

```
 Section "Device"

    Identifier     "NVIDIA Device"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection
```

ps:/ pour ta carte c'est le driver nvidia ou nv ?

*oui je sais mais je n'ai jamais eu de chips nvidia et les modèles pris en charge par tel ou tel driver changent tous les matins et là, j'ai la flemme de chercher çà :p * 

----------

## Zabado

Yata !

Gnome se lance correctement avec le petit xorg.conf que tu m'as indiquer !

Merki !!!

Par contre, j'ai toujours le problème de l'image qui se trouble si je retourne en mode terminal ou si je lance 2 session Xorg... ce qui me dérange un peu...

Je croyais que passer à la version 1.7 de Xorg l'avais résolu mais en fin de compte non... donc je suis repasser en version stable.

Une idée ?

----------

## boozo

Un problème de fréquence d'horloge sans doute - mais faudrait voir plus en détails de quoi il retourne (i.e. une description plus claire/détaillée ou nous coller une image du pb quelque part, ...) et éventuellement rajouter d'autres paramètres.

Peut aussi avoir le dernier log de X stp ?

----------

## Zabado

Oh oui prendre une photo pas bête ! xD

La capture d'écran se fait sans problème. DOnc le problème vient certainement de la fréquence de l'écran.

Il y a un endoit pour régler cette fréquence ?

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1742/dsc00172un.jpg

C'est bien l'écran qui fait les parasites, pas la photo ^^

Et voici le log :

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux ZabaTop 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sun Feb 28 21:50:53 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Build Date: 28 February 2010  12:55:25AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar  2 19:48:51 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

(==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA Device"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0a34:1043:202a nVidia Corporation rev 162, Mem @ 0xd2000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000d000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [46] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [47] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [48] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [49] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [50] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [51] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [52] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [53] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [54] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [55] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [56] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [57] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [58] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [59] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [60] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [61] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [62] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [63] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [64] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [65] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [66] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [67] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [68] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [69] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [70] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [71] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [72] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [73] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [74] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [75] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [76] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [77] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [78] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [79] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [80] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [81] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [82] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [83] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [84] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [85] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [86] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [87] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [88] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [89] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [90] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [91] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [92] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [93] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [94] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [95] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 21:19:30 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:42:04 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [46] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [47] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [48] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [49] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [50] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [51] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [52] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [53] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [54] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [55] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [56] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [57] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [58] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [59] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [60] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [61] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [62] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [63] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [64] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [65] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [66] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [67] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [68] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [69] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [70] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [71] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [72] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [73] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [74] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [75] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [76] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [77] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [78] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [79] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [80] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [81] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [82] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [83] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [84] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [85] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [86] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [87] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [88] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [89] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [90] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [91] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [92] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [93] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [94] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [95] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Mar 02 19:48:53 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Mar 02 19:48:53 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Mar 02 19:48:53 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 240M (GT216) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

(--) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.16.26.00.02

(II) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GT 240M at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0):     HSD160PHW1 (DFP-0)

(--) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): HSD160PHW1 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): HSD160PHW1 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(==) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): 

(==) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): 

(II) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1366 x 768

(--) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (99, 97); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [46] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [47] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [48] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [49] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [50] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [51] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [52] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [53] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [54] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [55] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [56] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [57] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [58] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [59] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [60] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [61] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [62] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [63] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [64] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [65] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [66] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [67] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [68] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [69] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [70] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [71] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [72] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [73] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [74] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [75] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [76] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [77] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [78] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [79] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [80] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [81] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [82] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [83] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [84] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [85] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [86] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [87] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [88] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [89] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [90] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [91] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [92] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [93] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [94] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [95] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0): ACPI display change hotkey events enabled: the X server is new

(II) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0):     enough to receive ACPI display change hotkey events.

(II) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Asus Laptop extra buttons

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: always reports core events

(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Found keys

(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Asus Laptop extra buttons" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: always reports core events

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found keys

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: always reports core events

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found relative axes

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Configuring as mouse

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: removing device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) config/hal: removing device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: always reports core events

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found relative axes

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Configuring as mouse

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: always reports core events

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found keys

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: removing device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) config/hal: removing device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: always reports core events

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found relative axes

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Configuring as mouse

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: always reports core events

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found keys

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: removing device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) config/hal: removing device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: always reports core events

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found relative axes

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Configuring as mouse

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: always reports core events

(**) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Found keys

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Mar 03 20:09:09 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Mar 03 20:09:10 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Mar 03 20:09:10 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Mar 03 20:09:10 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Mar 03 20:09:10 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Mar 03 20:09:10 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Mar 03 20:09:10 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Mar 03 20:09:10 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Mar 03 20:09:10 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Mar 03 20:09:10 NVIDIA(0): ACPI display change hotkey events enabled: the X server is new

(II) Mar 03 20:09:10 NVIDIA(0):     enough to receive ACPI display change hotkey events.

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Sleep Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Video Bus: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Power Button: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

```

----------

## boozo

Ah oué sympa ! Là faut une bonne mutuelle   :Laughing: 

Bon ben y va probablement falloir ajouter des choses mais on va y aller par touches : vu que tu as une CG nvidia ajoute déjà au xorg.conf :

```
Section "Module"

    Disable        "dri"

    Disable        "dri2"

EndSection
```

Regarde ensuite si acpid est bien lancé au démarrage #rc-status et le cas échéant, lance le #/etc/init.d/acpid start et ajoute le au runlevel default #rc-upadte add acpid default

(nb. même choses à vérifier pour hald)

Pour la résolution ensuite : ta CG et ta résolution sont bien celle-ci ? (cf. ci-dessous) GeForce GT 240M  -  1366 x 768)

parce que ton #lscpi -v du début n'est pas très explicite   :Confused: 

```
(snip)

(II) Mar 02 19:48:53 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 240M (GT216) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

(--) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.16.26.00.02

(II) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GT 240M at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0):     HSD160PHW1 (DFP-0)

(--) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): HSD160PHW1 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): HSD160PHW1 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(snip)

(II) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Mar 02 19:48:54 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1366 x 768

(--) Mar 02 19:48:56 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (99, 97); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(snip)

```

Eventuellement, après après avoir traité les points au-dessus et relancé X tu pourrais ajouter une section Screen supplémentaire en adaptant à ta résolution et re-teste voir:

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes   "<yours>"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Zabado

Salut,

Toujours rien de nouveau.

ACPI était bien éteint...   :Embarassed: 

La carte graphique est bien une GT240M et la résolution de 1366 x 768

J'ai tous de même essayer tous ce que tu m'as dis, mais sans succés...

Plus aucune Erreur dans le Xorg.log...

Warning du xorg :

```

(WW) "dri" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

(WW) "dri2" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere

```

What else ? xD

----------

## boozo

Oui sauf qu'on a avancé malgré tout l'écran n'est plus noir - on a une image distortue certes - mais y'a plus aucune erreurs dans les logs pouvant parasiter l'analyse donc maintenant au moins on est sûr que le pb est nvidia spécifique.

mais je n'ai jamais eu de nvidia  :Laughing: 

Jette malgré tout un oeil à la doc pour vérifier que côté kernel tout est ok

Et essaye de voir si les options que rajoute nvidia-settings n'aideraient pas un peu à faire avancer le schmilblick

Sait-on jamais que je trouve qqch de pertinent : quelle est ta version de nvidia-drivers ? souvent c'est très sensibles aux versions utilisées (un coup çà marche un coup çà marche plus   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Edit: Apparemment ta carte est supportée dès les nvidia-drivers >=190.36

 *Quote:*   

> Release highlights since 190.36:
> 
>     * Added support for OpenGL 3.2.
> 
>     * Added support for NVIDIA Quadro SDI Capture, part of the Quadro Digital Video Pipeline.
> ...

 

Sauf que toi d'apr_s ton xorg.log tu sembles être déjà en 190.42 donc ok a priori

```
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:42:04 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
```

Cependant beaucoup de pb similaires semblent rapportés sur le web et plus ou moins résolus de façon claire - ce qui me laisse a penser que l'upgrade des drivers pourrait éventuellement régler ce pb - voire en testant jusqu'aux versions 195.x qui sont hardmasquées.

Pour cela tu utilises les fichiers /etc/portage/package.unmask et /etc/portage/package.keywords et lis un peu au préalable la doc pour l'utilisation et la synthaxe

Voilà en espérant que ça aidera un peu plus   :Wink: 

Edit "last": Dans ce cas de figure précis et afin d'être plus lisible vis-à-vis d'utilisateurs nvidia susceptibles d'apporter une contribution plus étendue que la mienne, tu devrais modifier le titre du fil en éditant ton premier post avec i.e. [Xorg-Nvidia] Configuration GT240M - Affichage écran distordu

----------

## Zabado

Salut !

Le problème venait bien des drivers...

Je viens d'installer la version 195.36.03 qui est donc en hard mask et en bêta mais tous à l'aire de bien fonctionner et plus de distorsion !

Un grand merci pour ton aide !!!!

A la prochaine  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *Zabado wrote:*   

> Je viens d'installer la version 195.36.03 qui est donc en hard mask et en bêta mais tous à l'aire de bien fonctionner et plus de distorsion !

 

Et une carte graphique qui va cramer ?

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=14

----------

## Zabado

Oula, merki... ça arrive au bon moment ce genre de problème tien :'(

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

si ça peut te consolé Zabado, j'ai la même carte graphique et donc le même bug dans la console (après avoir lancé X seulement) 

Et je n'ai pas installé les drivers hardmaské, je reste avec les 190.53... (à croire que j'ai eu le pif à ne pas tester ces drivers 195....^^)

----------

## boozo

Oué Chouette   :Very Happy: 

Je m'auto-cite malgré tout car je ne voudrai pas qu'on me prenne pour un danger public par inadvertance :

 *Quote:*   

> (...)quelle est ta version de nvidia-drivers ? souvent c'est très sensibles aux versions utilisées (un coup çà marche un coup çà marche plus  )
> 
> (...)
> 
> Cependant beaucoup de pb similaires semblent rapportés sur le web et plus ou moins résolus de façon claire - ce qui me laisse a penser que l'upgrade des drivers pourrait éventuellement régler ce pb - voire en testant jusqu'aux versions 195.x qui sont hardmasquées.

 

Je n'ai indiqué que de tester les différentes versions en les passant en revue chacune jusqu'aux hardmasqued pour voir si une d'elles convenaient mieux et pas d'y passer dessuite.   :Shocked: 

Et avant de démasquer quelque chose normalement, il faut traditionnellement regarder la raison de cette quarantaine... 

Enfin bon, heureux que çà marche désormais et qu'il n'y ait pas eu de "casse" entre temps par la vigilance de guilc et au moins kazuza t'as donné la référence qui convenait le mieux tu peux donc prendre celle-ci à la place

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

>boozo, personnellement j'avais bien compris comme ça  :Wink: 

Juste histoire de testrt et je te remercie, comme ça on a pu constater que le problème vient bien des drivers, que le problème est normalement résolu dans la version 195.x, donc on attends de meilleurs pilotes plus sécurisés (et plus hardmasked pour l'occasion) pour résoudre ce bug  :Smile: 

----------

## Zabado

Oh mais j'avais bien compris aussi xD

C'est juste que j'ai pas eu de bol de tomber sur une versions béta qui fait tous péter  :Smile: 

J'avais bien regarder sur le site de nvidia vendredi, et les drivers étaient encore présent ^^ J'ai pas eu de bol sur le coup, c'est tous  :Wink: 

----------

